# A no tie slingshot by GZK ！



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

No tie slingshot , flat bands fxed by hole groove ,Chinese shooters like it ~


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Very Nice :wave:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like the Bill Hays top slots.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Just when i think ive seen it all another neat setup comes along. Very nice, i like it alot.


----------



## Minister (Mar 14, 2014)

Good idea!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's pretty "groovy"...


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice!!!!! LBH2


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

老板

上次俺在叛徒网提的东西 给不给卖呀


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

beautiful fork, very inteligent modification od the top slot method, thanks!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

cool!


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

erlkonig said:


> 老板
> 
> 上次俺在叛徒网提的东西 给不给卖呀


我已經回復過妳了呀，彈弓可以快遞到臺灣，運費在50元人民幣左右，我已經開通了PayPal支付（賬號[email protected]）,妳需要的話可以聯系我，過頂弓和叉形弓我還有幾把精品在


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

GZK-CHINA said:


> erlkonig said:
> 
> 
> > 老板
> ...


想买
2 X 暴牙样式
2 X 免绑过顶
2 X 您的铝弓

要这些 含运 给俺 美金 total


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

erlkonig said:


> GZK-CHINA said:
> 
> 
> > erlkonig said:
> ...


已发私信给你，看一下吧


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Must try!-CD


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

GZK-CHINA said:


> erlkonig said:
> 
> 
> > GZK-CHINA said:
> ...


四百大洋已送QQ 请查收


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great improvement on the top slot. I like it.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I did this back in 2012 Bill and Tex both did it before I did.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Wingshooter said:


> I did this back in 2012 Bill and Tex both did it before I did.


Sorry.

One of the many things I didn't know.


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes,many methods we Chinese slingshoters using now are from US .At present, we are still learning stage,It's a pleasure to conmunicate with you and your partners!

I did this back in 2012 Bill and Tex both did it before I did.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes,many methods we Chinese slingshoters using now are from US .At present, we are still learning stage,It's a pleasure to conmunicate with you and your partners!

I hope I did not sound like a jerk. I just remembered that particular slingshot. We also have learned many things from Chinese sling shot shooters. Innovation is what keeps things interesting.


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Wingshooter said:


> Yes,many methods we Chinese slingshoters using now are from US .At present, we are still learning stage,It's a pleasure to conmunicate with you and your partners!
> 
> I hope I did not sound like a jerk. I just remembered that particular slingshot. We also have learned many things from Chinese slingshot shooters. Innovation is what keeps things interesting.


Totally agree with you, that's the reason why I sharing all my experience here!Nice to meet you~I'm looking forward to more communication!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Excellent.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Very Nice!

Good location of the slot


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Very Nice slingshot!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks really nice, fantastic wood :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks good Man.

One thing though, I originally cut the slot just like you did and still got handslap if I didn't do a forced flip motion... the trajectory of the bands was essentially the same as if they were tied on. But when I went with a top slot configuration (like Treefork posted) the flight path of the bands drastically improved... so that handslap rarely occurs so long as you have a bit of standoff... about an inch is usually more than sufficient.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Bill,

what is "standoff" in this case?

thanks,

jazz


----------

